# The smallest boat you have seen...



## steveotheguy (Oct 13, 2006)

What is the smallest boat you have seen XX miles offshore!!??!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

We ran jonboats offshore for years, and are still around to tell the story. If a summer thunderstorm blew in for a little while, we just fished off the platform and stayed dry. Been out there many times in 14 and 15 foot aluminum boats. And this was before more accurate weather reporting. These kayak guys who paddle out to the rigs---that's a slow ride.

Here's a picture of famous coastal artist Sam Caldwell in my 14-foot Monarch, after putting a 45-pound ling on the stringer. We decided we didn't have room for the ling, and released him. After taking underwater pictures, since we carried dive gear. My my, we had some green water that day. Never did catch any snapper, though...


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Mine...22' Pathfinder 50 miles offshore. Used to leave out of Packery and head to the Ant Hills and little beyond. We chose our days and took a lot of safety equipment with us when we did go. Finally upgraded to something that will take the sea a little better. 
Before that we would take a 23' Mako out to The Canyon...We chose our days on those trips too. Probably not the most extreme size versus miles offshore but hey...


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I remember seeing bass boats (maybe 20') on cherry days out 50 miles. I bet the made in/out pretty quick but to me pretty scary.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

14' Jon boat 10 miles out of Port A and we saw them catch a sailfish that day! I will never forget seeing that fish yank them around for about an hour. They actually landed it and kept it but this was back in the early 80's. I have been 25+ in my 19' Bluewave.


----------



## jacobp80 (May 23, 2008)

My buddy and I were trolling about 4 miles offshore for kingfish and this blonde kid was paddling around on a surfboard. He was about 14 years old at the time. He asked if we could tow him in. I see that dude now living on Surfside walking down the road with a drink in his hand. He is about 24 now and looks rough!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

steveotheguy said:


> What is the smallest boat you have seen XX miles offshore!!??!


again? :headknock


----------



## pintail74 (Jul 26, 2007)

Saw some dude on a wave runner pull on a rig at 25 miles. He caught a few snapper, put them under the seat, and kept going further out.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

12' Jon Boat with 4 people on it... Academy special 20NM SSE of Galveston's S. Jetty

No life jackets... I called Coast Guard and towed them in.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Back in the early eightys I saw a couple of guys in an alluminum bass boat, 16 footer, at the Bucaneers. As we pulled away it was spooky seeing them disappear in the swells.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

pintail74 said:


> Saw some dude on a wave runner pull on a rig at 25 miles. He caught a few snapper, put them under the seat, and kept going further out.


Did he have a backpack full of fuel?


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

My brother and i took a 12 ft john boat (sears fiberglass model) with a 9HP outboard to the second island of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge tunnel from Lynnhaven Inlet. Rode the incoming tide out to it...spear fished during slack tide and rode the incoming tide back...made it back with a few cups of fuel left...


----------



## k1902 (May 24, 2004)

surf_ox said:


> My brother and i took a 12 ft john boat (sears fiberglass model) with a 9HP outboard to the second island of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge tunnel from Lynnhaven Inlet. Rode the incoming tide out to it...spear fished during slack tide and rode the incoming tide back...made it back with a few cups of fuel left...


LOL! I know all about that area, grew up fishing in VA however I dont think anyone else has any perspective on that ride. Thats a good ways to go in a 12 ft John boat.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

quite a trip for a 15 year old and a 13 year old


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

I have fished 7+ miles in a small zodiac.

We have had some very interesting reactions from different oil platform workers...

You have to be very careful boating bigger fish.


----------



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

Bobby Espinoza fished for years in a 16' Boston Whaler. He would bring in some huge sharks


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

Saw a 16 foot center console blue wave at the middle banks.....Not too bad I don't guess. Took my high-sided 19 foot bay boat (boat seen in avatar) just beyond the middle banks. Went to VA Fogg in a 22 foot Kenner once. All ice cream days with ice cream multi-day forecast and a watchful eye on the sky and the rogues. I prefer to fish 2 foot days though.....seems like better fishing to me.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Bill Fisher said:


> again? :headknock


It's that time of year, almost summer . . . we already had a Boomvang post 2 days ago, next will be a cat thread . . . :biggrin:
.
But , , , 20ish foot bayboat at Dutra with 4 "bubbas" on board and no radio. Weekday in May with us being the only other boat out there, it was flat though.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Let's see what we have left on the check list...

Cat vs Mono

Fuel on Deck

How Far Out Can I Go in a XX' Boat

Are Two Motors Really Necessary Offshore

Where Are the Shrimp Boats

Where are the Weeds

We have already had a Where's the Blue Water one a couple of times.

Have I missed any? :biggrin: :bounce: :biggrin: :bounce: :biggrin:


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

GSMAN said:


> Back in the early eightys I saw a couple of guys in an alluminum bass boat, 16 footer, at the Bucaneers. As we pulled away it was spooky seeing them disappear in the swells.


Heeeeyyyy, I didn't disappear nobody!


----------



## Sweet Baby Cletus (Jan 18, 2010)

Everyone is just getting anxious about getting out there with the weather improving. I don't have any problem with all the usual questions.

You will prolly see a 19 Cape Horn about 50 miles out at some point this summer.:cheers:


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

We took my buddies 51' Chevy out about 50NM south of the keys. It was a Chevy, so it was not any good to drive, but performed well at sea. Man what a trip!!! :dance:​


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Freeport*

When I was a teenager I saw a 16' jonboat with a 15hp more than 40 miles out of Freeport jetties.

We were getting ready to leave in the morning about 4am and saw this guy heading out. We left at 5:30a and passed him about about 6:30am and he was still driving out (tiller drive).

We were fishing at our spot at 40 miles and about 9am and we see this guy coming out. He stopped and fished around us for awhile, then headed out to a rig even further.

About 1pm, we saw him heading back in - and passed him again on the way back about 3pm.

Another time out of POC I was about 28 miles off fishing for kings in my old PowerCat. This guy comes crusing in from "somewhere" offshore and cruises up to us and asks "Which way to the Jetties?". We pointed in the general direction and he took off. And THAT day the seas built to about 3-4 in the afternoon. Always wondered if that guy made it back....


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Smallest boat*

I saw Tom Hanks on a raft about 3000 miles from land (Castaway).

Mike


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

Snap Draggin said:


> Let's see what we have left on the check list...
> 
> Cat vs Mono
> 
> ...


how far for tuna


----------



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

we used to run around in a 15' Boston whaler; have had it out to southern before diving----the good days


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

piratelight said:


> how far for tuna


Anybody ever see a blue water snake thread??????


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Had a buddy that took a 15 whaler out to the dumping grounds from Port A. They caught a sail and then locked the motor up 10 miles out on the way back in. Had to get a buddy in his 45 Viking to come tow him in. The buddy in the Viking let them sit out there for a while, in a storm... They drifted a couple miles, but they didn't sink. Little sunburn, but made it back. Can't say I'll be making the trip that far...


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

16 1.2 ft cc with 50 mercury at va fogg. it was my dumbass driving it?


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> 16 1.2 ft cc with 50 mercury at va fogg. it was my dumbass driving it?


LOL I still remember this thread. I was laughing my butt off when you said that you gave that "kingfish" away.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=69747


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

piratelight said:


> how far for tuna


You can catch yellow fin tuna off the north jetty

Hard fighters and taste GREAT


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> 16 1.2 ft cc with 50 mercury at va fogg. it was my dumbass driving it?


Ok...you win.


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

This is some of the most fun i have ever had offshore nothing like fish pulling the boat around. (dont try this at home) Usually don't go past about 15 nm. Pick days carefully and have fun!!!!


----------



## bigFish46 (Feb 24, 2009)

*little boat*

we went 75 miles one way in a 21.6 kenner vision the lip ripper caught sum big AJ's and got a marlin on video busting sum tinker mackeral. had a 61 gal fuel tank with a 135 opti and had 10 gal to spare. Saw sum guys out there talked to them on the radio and they said we were crazy and i agree. young and dumb.


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

Back in the eighties we ran 30+ in an 18 footer all the time. 18 footers were not an uncomman sight offshore back then. It was what most people could afford.


----------



## steveotheguy (Oct 13, 2006)

Day0ne said:


> Back in the eighties we ran 30+ in an 18 footer all the time. 18 footers were not an uncomman sight offshore back then. It was what most people could afford.


When I started this thread I never meant for idiots like you to post!!!


----------



## fish and grin (Jun 15, 2008)

yeah when u see a 14 ft jon w/ a 20 johnson at the 12 mile rigs u gotta wonder. you had 3 ft waves getting there. the jon was already tiid up w/ long rope. just imagine


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Calmday said:


> LOL I still remember this thread. I was laughing my butt off when you said that you gave that "kingfish" away.
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=69747


That is classic!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

All I know is I went across Galv Bay yesterday in the Chase This! Jr. (22ft Dark Blue Blazer Bay with 250 Zuke), and it was 1ft chop. 

After that ride, I think small boats offshore is even a crazier idea than ever. Add another foot or so, and it would have been UGLY.

Just remember, it can and DOES go from ice cream to oh sh!t in 30 seconds. 

Brandon


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Right you are my vertically challenged brother!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

waverider said:


> Ok...you win.


wheres my prize???


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

put alot of fish in that boat at va


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Howard Horton's buddy brought their 23-foot Seacraft back from Cozumel to Galveston, by himself. He refueled in mid-Gulf, because a couple of bigger boats from B-dock were also crossing that day. He said it was so glassy calm, he walked up to the bow while planing along, and could see his face reflecting in the water. The Customs agent had a hard time believing his last port of call was about 700 miles away.

Then, the guy that owned Meeks Marine in Clear Lake rigged up a 21-Whaler and crossed the Gulf, carrying lots of extra fuel and even changing props in mid-Gulf for better efficiency. He made it okay.


----------



## A-Boz (Jun 22, 2009)

I've been out in a 23' Grady from GYB out to about 90 NM. Was a ice cream day though.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Spent the night at Cerveza Rig in our 23-foot Seacraft, one November. Fished Stetson Rock on the way back in, it was non-stop 25-pound kingfish.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Went 10 miles out in my 18' shallowsport and got stuck on a sand bar...got off with the assistance of some pvc pipe and the incoming tide!


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

My parents and I went 40 miles out of Port O'Conner in our 18' center console for kings once and regularlly fished the west end on Buccaneer Field in the 70's year round. The smallest boat I had seen furtherest out was a 12' canoe with a small outboard about 12 miles out of Galveston on a glass calm day.


----------



## mottd3 (Jan 12, 2009)

Trouthappy said:


> We ran jonboats offshore for years, and are still around to tell the story. If a summer thunderstorm blew in for a little while, we just fished off the platform and stayed dry. Been out there many times in 14 and 15 foot aluminum boats. And this was before more accurate weather reporting. These kayak guys who paddle out to the rigs---that's a slow ride.
> 
> Here's a picture of famous coastal artist Sam Caldwell in my 14-foot Monarch, after putting a 45-pound ling on the stringer. We decided we didn't have room for the ling, and released him. After taking underwater pictures, since we carried dive gear. My my, we had some green water that day. Never did catch any snapper, though...


14 yrs old 9 miles offshore with a well known guide now. 
we were young and stupid 
my dad lost a friend offshore prior to these experiences. He met him
wadefishing the north shoreline east Galveston bay and he asked me not to do it on a regular basis. We went anyway.
Great times and we caught a lot of fish 
Pay attention 2 what your young prodigies do in there spare time.
GOD BLESS OUR CHILDREN 
PLEASE WATCH OVER ALL OF USSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

steveotheguy said:


> When I started this thread I never meant for idiots like you to post!!!


I'm not sure I understand your comment but it does sound somewhat aggressive


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Snap Draggin said:


> That is classic!


why do you feel the need to bring this back to life? that was the biggest kingfish ever caught in the GOM. but we did kill the fish that day so its all good here
:dance::dance:


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I've seen Kayaks 22 miles off the Outer Banks...not sure that it counts, though, as they were hauled out there in a forty-something-foot Hatteras....mother ship fishing at its finest


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

iridered2003 said:


> why do you feel the need to bring this back to life? that was the biggest kingfish ever caught in the GOM. but we did kill the fish that day so its all good here
> :dance::dance:


I didn't actually bring it back to life. I just commented on someone else doing it. Pretty hilarious though. Ya gotta admit that. BTW, that was one helluva King!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

sd, it was pretty funny after the crying stopped


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*OFFSHORE*

In 70s&80s had a 13foot old style Boston Whaler, W/40 Johnson.Would go go out out of POC and fish my way to what I remember the MOBILE RIG 36 miles out.Got there a few times most of the time would catch more than I had room for and head home.I felt that I was only limited in range by Room in my ICE CHEST and room for FUEL. Almost aways it was JUNE,JULY,AUGUST and I picked the days.Got caught by a few POP up STORMS and it got plenty ruff but I never had a problem.Them old WHALERS are tuffer than we are.Like I aways said (IT CAN TAKE IT IF YOU CAN). GOOD LUCK CVA34 (NEVER FELT LIFE THREATNING; STUPID YEA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I remember going out in my grandads 15ft Sportcraft walk thru hull out of Port A in the early 70's. He'd be sippen Lonestar and I'd be holden him off the bouys while he beat on em with a paddle trying to draw up a ling. Crazy **** when you think about it because I remember it being pretty rough!


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

last year out of freeport cant remember how far out it was sorry for the poor quality image 70's model OB


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, at least the water under that jonboat isn't dark blue....Back in the 70s everybody fished in smaller boats. A big fine offshore boat was a 23-foot Formula, which our local doctor had. Partyboats were old and slow, no AC. We ran 15 miles off Sabine, fishing and diving for years, in a 14-foot stick-steering Glastron bassboat with a 50-horse Evinrude starting in 1972. A 15-foot walkthrough windshield Thunderbird was a major improvement in '74. Then someone's dad got a 20-foot Wellcraft steplift in 1975 and that was like fishing on the Queen Mary. Then someone's dad got a huge 22-foot Aquasport cuddy in 1979 and four of us would spearfish all day at Oil City, 30 miles off Cameron. I think there were about 90 rigs in three sections there, and you almost never saw another boat. During all this time, I don't remember anyone owning a VHF radio. Then in 1983 we won the first Tournament of Kings in a 21-foot Chaparral cuddy, staying way out there off Louisiana for 3 days...


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

GreatWhite4591 said:


> You can catch yellow fin tuna off the north jetty
> 
> Hard fighters and taste GREAT


Yep, Profish caught one from his kayak year before last off the Texas City Dike... I witnessed it pulling him around for about 2 hours before he finally landed it in his lap!

I once took a big ol battery from a D-9 bulldozer, put it in my "folding boat" http://www.porta-bote.com/ and a brand new Minn Kota trolling motor and took off for the "Spider Rig" out of Galveston... I had forgotten my life jacket but I had a couple of bicycle inner tubes in my truck so I aired them up and planned to use them as PFD if I needed them. That was the luckiest fishing day of my life.... I caught a 223 pond Bluefin Tuna! Pretty rare from Galveston!

:bounce:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

trodery said:


> Yep, Profish caught one from his kayak year before last off the Texas City Dike... I witnessed it pulling him around for about 2 hours before he finally landed it in his lap!
> 
> I once took a big ol battery from a D-9 bulldozer, put it in my "folding boat" http://www.porta-bote.com/ and a brand new Minn Kota trolling motor and took off for the "Spider Rig" out of Galveston... I had forgotten my life jacket but I had a couple of bicycle inner tubes in my truck so I aired them up and planned to use them as PFD if I needed them. That was the luckiest fishing day of my life.... I caught a 223 pond Bluefin Tuna! Pretty rare from Galveston!
> 
> :bounce:


poormans tuna?????????


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

iridered2003 said:


> poormans tuna?????????


Nope, I called this Asian Fishmonger guy I know, he met me at the dock and gave me $50 per pound for that fish!:rybka:


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

I took a 20' transport 43 miles out of matagorda and was told by a shrimper after tradeing beer for shrimp that he thought I was an idiot the whole way in I started thinking he was right lol it taught me to never listen to drunks after fishing the surf.We got back with an empty tank of gas and a huge cooler full of big shrimp Ill buy my shrimp from now on.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

We still take a 20' mako 40+ out of matagorda. have to have an extra fuel tank though.


----------



## Nobama (Oct 13, 2009)

took my 13' Whaler with a 40 out to the Galveston south/north jetty this weekend for a look...Not to bad but watch out for the rollers commin off those pilot boats and tankers...ROLLER COASTER wouldn't hesitate if the surf was calm to run around nearshore..gotta pick your days.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Nobama said:


> took my 13' Whaler with a 40 out to the Galveston south/north jetty this weekend for a look...Not to bad but watch out for the rollers commin off those pilot boats and tankers...ROLLER COASTER wouldn't hesitate if the surf was calm to run around nearshore..gotta pick your days.


did i see you in offatts bayou last thurs or fri?


----------



## Nobama (Oct 13, 2009)

No sir


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

100% Texan said:


> I took a 20' transport 43 miles out of matagorda and was told by a shrimper after tradeing beer for shrimp that he thought I was an idiot the whole way in I started thinking he was right lol it taught me to never listen to drunks after fishing the surf.We got back with an empty tank of gas and a huge cooler full of big shrimp Ill buy my shrimp from now on.


did you have gas tanks tie zipptied to the bow? if so i saw you out there!!! these guys were catching kings and just pulling them over the 3 inch's of freeboard they had. they caught some snaps and kings then moved on. think it was about two years ago or so.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

we were going thru quarantine at the west end bahamas and 4 kids pull up in a 20' bluewave with a single motor, full of dive gear and gas cans.

its 62 mi. across the open Atlantic one way from Fla.........they said they do it all the time and their buds do it on jet skiis


----------

